# L'ascia raddoppia....



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Un nuovo giochillo per distrarci e divagare senza senso...
Allora...inizio io,e faccio una domanda, indicando la persona a cui voglio porla. 
Questa persona *e solo questa persona *deve rispondere (*non ci devono essere domande risposte o interventi intermedi per passare tempo finche la persona in questione risponde..si deve aspettare!*). E' consigliabile, inviare un mp di avvertimento alla persona citata che dovrà rispondere e riformulare la nuova domanda, risparmiando così del tempo e rendendo il gioco più dinamico. 
Dopo aver risposto, il destinatario della domanda deve a sua volta formulare una nuova domanda,indicando sempre la nuova persona che dovrà rispondere. 
E' importante non divagare troppo, dev'essere una vera e propria catena, vediamo se questa volta si è capaci a non infrangere le regole! 

Alla domanda, si deve rispondere con sincerità. *Se si sceglie di non rispondere, lo si dice, e per non bloccare il gioco si indica una nuova persona che dovrà rispondere alla stessa*. Una specie di "parola" del poker. 
Allora: 
_x Bruja_
Se potessi rinascere, in quale animale ti reincarneresti e perchè?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Buongiorno Volpe,

Hai indicato una persona non on line...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS:Oggi son di buon umore attenti


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno Volpe,
> 
> Hai indicato una persona non on line...
> 
> ...


Ho scritto che doveva essere on line? doveeee????? si aspetta! tu invece hai subito infanto una regola...miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho scritto che doveva essere on line? doveeee????? si aspetta! tu invece hai subito infanto una regola...miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Ok allora scrivo in un altro thread  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: non so quale regola ho infranto xche' il thread era troppo lungo...


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok allora scrivo in un altro thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

'giorno.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno.


...Chen! Prestami la katana


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...Chen! Prestami la katana


Fai poco lo spiritoso, che mi stai preoccupando, ultimamente.  

Con 'sti giochetti... ma... te li insegnano nell'ora d'aria?


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

*o.t.*

Intervengo solo per segnalare la mia presenza e per assicurare che interverrò aspettando diligentemente il mio turno come da regole sopraccitate.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia non fare la furba... la regola l'hai gia' infranta


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fai poco lo spiritoso, che mi stai preoccupando, ultimamente.
> 
> Con 'sti giochetti... ma... te li insegnano nell'ora d'aria?


A bottega per fortuna ancora non ci son stato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E spero continui così...
A meno che tu non parlassi di manicomio...ma pure quello mi manca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ne conosco una cifra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...ma voi siete davvero troppo indisciplinate!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A bottega per fortuna ancora non ci son stato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moltiiiii.... ppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sì, oggi sono irrequieta.
Più del solito.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Moltiiiii.... ppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutti ricambiati, credimi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ah si? Si vede! Motivi particolari?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Ma oggi vi siete svegliati tutti di buon umore vedo... le iene abbondano nel forum


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti ricambiati, credimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhh... scrollo, scrollo.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Napoleone s'è comprato anche l'appendice a "100 frasi da dire ad una donna".
Coi disegni, le mosse e le situazioni di emergenza.

Non sbaglia un colpo nemmeno quando dorme.

Mi stramba proprio.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehhhh... scrollo, scrollo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I corsi son fatti così...sciupafemmine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quendo entrai sul forum, scrissi che una volta (per quel che so) mi fecero becco. Ecco, lo conobbe in una vacanza in Corsica...un "indigeno", maledetto lui


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Ops........*

Chiedo scusa per il ritardo............
Animale?  L'aquila !
Mi piace la sua solitudine, il suo stare in alto, l'atteggiamento fiero............e trovo il suo volo affascinante. Si ha la sensazione di capire cosa significa padroneggire qualcosa, e l'aquila è padrona assoluta dell'aria e della sue correnti.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

WOW...


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per il ritardo............
> Animale? L'aquila !
> Mi piace la sua solitudine, il suo stare in alto, l'atteggiamento fiero............e trovo il suo volo affascinante. Si ha la sensazione di capire cosa significa padroneggire qualcosa, e l'aquila è padrona assoluta dell'aria e della sue correnti.
> Bruja


Perdonata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però Bruja...dovresti fare una domanda a qualcuno


----------



## Old grace (12 Aprile 2007)

ciao belle/i! 
che qui si fa casino?? allora ci sto!


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

*o.t. x Grace*



grace ha detto:


> ciao belle/i!
> che qui si fa casino?? allora ci sto!


 
Ciao Grace! Ben ritrovata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    , era da un po' che non ti si vedeva.
Tutto bene?


----------



## Old grace (12 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao Grace! Ben ritrovata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bene bene, e tu cara?
il tuo avatar mi fa morire  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    sai che io imito tina pica? con la voce si intende!!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ciao belle/i!
> che qui si fa casino?? allora ci sto!


Ciao bella! Davvero, è un pò che non ti si vede!
Ti sei persa certe robine...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mmm...


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> sai che io imito tina pica? _con la voce si intende_!!


hi hi hi, meno male!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La Tina è un mito, mi piacerebbe diventare una vegliarda ieratica come lei.


----------



## Old grace (12 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> hi hi hi, meno male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me, sai? lei è una tosta!!


----------



## Old grace (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao bella! Davvero, è un pò che non ti si vede!
> Ti sei persa certe robine...
> 
> 
> ...


ciao bella! sto leggendo ... a proposito AUGURI e speriamo che sia femmina!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ciao bella! sto leggendo ... a proposito AUGURI e speriamo che sia femmina!


Tiè!


----------



## Old grace (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tiè!


dai ... una brigantessa come te!!


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Mi butto sulla Lupacchiotta...........
La tua città preferita?? (escluso Orgosolo ed i penitenziari da "confino")  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi butto sulla Lupacchiotta...........
> La tua città preferita?? (escluso Orgosolo ed i penitenziari da "confino")
> 
> 
> ...


Ora cos'hai contro Orgosolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: mi hai fatto venire in mente un comico sardo divertentissimo: grande Benito Urgu


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Lo sapevo...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora cos'hai contro Orgosolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Figurati se non saltava fuori "l'ortica"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi butto sulla Lupacchiotta...........
> La tua città preferita?? (escluso Orgosolo ed i penitenziari da "confino")
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.
Eccomi... ehm...

La mia. Che però è un casino perchè preferirei non fosse di dominio pubblico. Casomai vi  mando un pm a testa e ve lo dico.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (qualcuno lo sa già).

La mia, la amo tanto. E' tutta bella, zitta e profumata.
Col suo bel, unico, orizzonte.
Che ci provano a farla brutta ma è talmente gloriosa ed antica che non ci riusciranno mai.

Se sembrassi una città, sembrerei di sicuro Lei.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora cos'hai contro Orgosolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bellissimo paese, confermo!
Ma ad Amsterdam su satellite la vedi la Pola?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo paese, confermo!
> Ma ad Amsterdam su satellite la vedi la Pola?


NO


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uh.
> Eccomi... ehm...
> 
> La mia. Che però è un casino perchè preferirei non fosse di dominio pubblico. Casomai vi mando un pm a testa e ve lo dico.
> ...


 


che bella cosa che hai scritto!!!...mi piace troppo ...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NO


 
tata..no...non fare cosi..tu sei una puro sangue Sarda...donna di carattere...su' su'...

che ti frega del satellite...tu l'hai nel sangue!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che bella cosa che hai scritto!!!...mi piace troppo ...


Grassie. Ma è lei che è così.
Piena di angoli bui e puzzolenti, di piazze di sole all'improvviso e gerani in fiore.
Pietre mute e rumorosi suq.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grassie. Ma è lei che è così.
> Piena di angoli bui e puzzolenti, di piazze di sole all'improvviso e gerani in fiore.
> Pietre mute e rumorosi suq.


Minchia Lupa ma la fai la domanda o no?

Sei proprio anarchica


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*

Su, su coraggio..... senti non ho quello che serve, ma un po' di sterpi addosso, delle stringhe sulle gambe , un campanaccio da mucca svizzera, cerco di caracollare al meglio ........che dici? posso passare per un Mammuttones e ridarti un po' di aria di casa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


p.s. Lupa non è anarchica, è solo che "Bakunin" la mette sottosopra !!


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grassie. Ma è lei che è così.
> Piena di angoli bui e puzzolenti, di piazze di sole all'improvviso e gerani in fiore.
> Pietre mute e rumorosi suq.


Non so i suq...e sicuramente non posso aver risposta da te...ma mi fai pensare a Firenze.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia Lupa ma la fai la domanda o no?
> 
> Sei proprio anarchica


Ah! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E scusate!!! Checcazzo... sai io le regole...

Cosa devo fare?

Una domanda?

A chi?


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia Lupa ma la fai la domanda o no?
> 
> Sei proprio anarchica


Evverooo" A disquisir d'amore dall'altra parte mi ero distratto. Lupa! La domanda. ORA!!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Su, su coraggio..... senti non ho quello che serve, ma un po' di sterpi addosso, delle stringhe sulle gambe , un campanaccio da mucca svizzera, cerco di caracollare al meglio ........che dici? posso passare per un Mammuttones e ridarti un po' di aria di casa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Solo se impari una canzoncina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :

"Passendi muru muru appu' segau una tassa..

... babbu ru corruru e mamma rua bagassa..

Trallaleroleralleralallero....

PS" Chiaramente non e' riferito a i tuoi genitori


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evverooo" A disquisir d'amore dall'altra parte mi ero distratto. Lupa! La domanda. ORA!!!


E....   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...mmmm..... ufffff.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non mettetemi fretta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..... ah! ecco!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vorrei chiedere a Micia se sa ballare. 




Va bene? Noiosi...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una domanda migliore... tipo se va di corpo regolarmente?


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Aprile 2007)

ma uffi a me piacerebbe giocare, però quando arrivo io c'è già l'anarchiaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ora tiro fuori anch'io un giochino, vediamo cosa siete capaci di fare.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una domanda migliore... tipo se va di corpo regolarmente?
























...o se si lava i denti 3 volte al giorno???


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Ma andate a fanculo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vieni Nutellì... lasciali perdere... che quello lì con la faccia da coppa... tzè.... sai... il pallone è il suo e allora bisogna giocare come dice lui... ma va a cagare.


Vieni Nutè... io c'ho i pennarelli!

ppprrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma andate a fanculo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lupaaaa ho creato un giochino nuovoooooo!
venite a rovinare anche quello... però vi perdete un'occasione, in fondo potremmo creare la storia di steel ricky, o di qualche altro personaggio


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*

Ci rinuncio..............alla seconda strofa mi si è ingarbugliata la lingua, ma cosa mangiate da quelle parti, pane e allume???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Facciamo così io provo a ballare e tu canti............(madonninabenedetta mi vedo già nell'Esercito della Salvezza...... chi fa la questua?)........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma andate a fanculo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ed io il pongo .....pppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed io il pongo .....pppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
tze'... io so professional.. c'ho i pantone


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tze'... io so professional.. *c'ho i pantone*


?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????


http://www.pantone.com/pages/pantone/index.aspx


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.pantone.com/pages/pantone/index.aspx


Castiabirirui!!!! Ma qui si gioca pesante allora


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

assolutamente si.


ma non i figurati perchè non mi piacciono...mazurche..etc...naaaaa..roba da balera no.

ah ..la domanda...

oddio non mi viene..petta...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una domanda migliore... tipo se va di corpo regolarmente?


ma guarda che impunita!

si, alla faccia tua.
e le mie zanne perfette almeno 4 volte al giorno me le lavo MM.



ora la domanda a Lettrice:

Tu pensi al cibo o lo mangi davvero?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tze'... io so professional.. c'ho i pantone


I soliti bambini ricchi.... senti... la vuoi vedere la mia carie???


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> 
> 
> ma non i figurati perchè non mi piacciono...mazurche..etc...naaaaa..roba da balera no.
> ...


Vabbè... però potresti dirci qualcosina di più eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*meravigliosa!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Una domanda migliore... tipo se va di corpo regolarmente?




















































..già ridevo per la canzoncina e mi esci con questa ...mi fai schiattare !

P.S. Ma qui le regole non le rispetta nessuno?


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

Ma a me non la fa nessuno una domanda?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

*lupa de lupis*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... però potresti dirci qualcosina di più eh...


..dimmi ..fai domande...in che zenzo di piu'...?

non ho studiato danza, non sono una ballerina...ho studiato musica si...ma non danza..

questo volevi sapere?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

*vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma a me non la fa nessuno una domanda?


 
tu sei fuori 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























    ...lo affermo senza domanda.



Anzi la faccio:

a vulvia


se non fai l'affare con trottolo... ci posso provare io?


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu sei fuori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grezie, grezie altrettanto.




ps: carino il mio nuovo avatar? Sono l'abominevole Gioconda delle nevi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se non fai l'affare con trottolo... ci posso provare io?


 
Macchè, Trottolo non mi vuole. 
Comunque, siamo io, Lupa, l'anarchico corso e.. Mbuto! Se vuoi, sei dei nostri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

*gioconda*

vabbuo'..trattasi di ammucchiata al femminile...ale' 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Se fa...se fa...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbuo'..trattasi di ammucchiata al femminile...ale'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbe' la carenza di masculi... ma ad arrivare alle ammucchiate porco dito!!!

PS: c'ho un mezzo indiano a portata di mano... carino... che si fa?


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vabbe' la carenza di masculi... ma ad arrivare alle ammucchiate porco dito!!!
> 
> PS: c'ho un mezzo indiano a portata di mano... carino... che si fa?


 
Dipende: di quale delle due parti disponi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	















(Scusate, temo che Micia abbia ragione, ultimamente sono un po' fuori..)


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

*Maltimodi*

Oh su frari... cosa mi combini?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Dipende: di quale delle due parti disponi?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa è bellissima sister!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Letti, gli indiani ce l'hanno piccolo... l'altro mezzo che cos'è?
Sai, fosse africano e, metti che ti va di culo è la metà di sotto....


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questa è bellissima sister!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono solo leggende ...


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono solo leggende ...


Naaa.

Na na.


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Naaa.
> 
> Na na.


Dichi? Sticazzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non insisto, prima che qualcuna mi chieda come posso affermare ciò ... con le iene che girano qua dentro, sembra peggio del Serengeti


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questa è bellissima sister!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hihihihi... l'altro mezzo credo sia olandese... 

Comunque a me gli indiani m'attizzano... hanno la cultara del sesso.

Senti per le dimensioni bisogna controllare le mani... funziona sempre


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> hihihihi... l'altro mezzo credo sia olandese...
> 
> Comunque a me gli indiani m'attizzano... hanno la cultara del sesso.
> 
> *Senti per le dimensioni bisogna controllare le mani... funziona sempre*


madaiiii


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> madaiiii


Molti mi spiace deluderti ma funziona sempre


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Comunque m'ha invitato a cena causa una traduzione Italiano-Inglese... quindi almeno si magna aggratis... poi se il vino l'e' buono ... mani non mani ci potrebbe scappare la traduzione del Kamasutra LIVE


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> hihihihi... l'altro mezzo credo sia olandese...
> 
> Comunque a me gli indiani m'attizzano... hanno la cultara del sesso.
> 
> Senti per le dimensioni bisogna controllare le mani... funziona sempre


E il naso Letti, il naso!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E il naso Letti, il naso!


Il naso ho appurato che inganna qualche volta...

... che ti racconto xche' il nasone ha preso il nimignolo di piccolo e circoinciso!!!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il naso ho appurato che inganna qualche volta...


Davvero?
A me qualche volta m'hanno fregato le mani.
La fisiognomica non è una scienza esatta, del resto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Moltimò... posa quel righello, per favore.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*E vai!!!!*

Si crede che in un forum si parli di tutto un po'.............ed infatti capita una disquisizione di anatomia .......... delle zone basse (Letty zone non paesi bassi!!!)
Sapreste dirmi su che basi statistiche si possono fare certe affermazioni.......... in breve quanti bisogna averne viste di campionature per ipotizzare uno standard dimensionale? 
Questo potrebbe essere il giochino "l'ora della verità".......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si crede che in un forum si parli di tutto un po'.............ed infatti capita una disquisizione di anatomia .......... delle zone basse (Letty zone non paesi bassi!!!)
> Sapreste dirmi su che basi statistiche si possono fare certe affermazioni.......... in breve quanti bisogna averne viste di campionature per ipotizzare uno standard dimensionale?
> Questo potrebbe essere il giochino "l'ora della verità"..........
> 
> ...


Vabbè... intanto possiamo vantare secoli di tradizione orale... (questa l'ho scritta per dare il destro al solito volgarone)... poi, non saprei... anche 2 fa statistica.
Anche la statistica non è una scienza esatta.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... intanto possiamo vantare secoli di tradizione orale... (questa l'ho scritta per dare il destro al solito volgarone)... poi, non saprei... anche 2 fa statistica.
> Anche la statistica non è una scienza esatta.


Che non sia una scienza esatta è scontato, ma.............. 2 fa numero non statistica a meno che non si faccia un sondaggio fra due gemelli  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che non sia una scienza esatta è scontato, ma.............. 2 fa numero non statistica a meno che non si faccia un sondaggio fra due gemelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E no Bru!
2 fa statistica!

2 ce l'hanno grosso: 100%
2 ce l'hanno piccolo: 100%
1 ce l'ha piccolo, 1 ce l'ha grosso: Fifty fifty.

Nasi, mani, africani, indiani... parametro: quello che ti pare.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E no Bru!
> 2 fa statistica!
> 
> 2 ce l'hanno grosso: 100%
> ...


Ok la prossima volta che ho problemi matematici mi rivolgerò ad un opinionista cerchiobottista!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok la prossima volta che ho problemi matematici mi rivolgerò ad un opinionista cerchiobottista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al suo servizio.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Devo dire e' bello confidarvi i miei inciuci... mi avete smontato il ragazzo ancor prima d'aver controllato le situazioni anatomiche...righello alla mano!!!


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire e' bello confidarvi i miei inciuci... mi avete smontato il ragazzo ancor prima d'aver controllato le situazioni anatomiche...righello alla mano!!!


Mica potevamo usare il compasso o il sestante............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*trovata soluzione!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire e' bello confidarvi i miei inciuci... mi avete smontato il ragazzo ancor prima d'aver controllato le situazioni anatomiche...righello alla mano!!!


Quello del Barolo (storiella di Bruja) di che etnia era?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Davvero?
> A me qualche volta m'hanno fregato le mani.
> La fisiognomica non è una scienza esatta, del resto.
> 
> ...


...che nostalgia di quei tempi....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...che nostalgia di quei tempi....


 
Oh madonnina delle rose cosa mi tocca leggere di prima mattina... ancora al primo caffe'


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*

Comincio la giornata con un "no comment"...........qualunque altra cosa potrebbe compromettermi  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Oggi è un venerdì 13, è S.Ermenegildo martire che già con il nome un gran futuro non doveva averlo, è un fine settimana in cui dovrò andare a cena da "amici" che per vari motivi non posso evitare e sono già scivolata in giardino, niente di grave ma mi sono ritrovata ad altezza faccia con i "non ti scordar di me" ............. dici che ci sia qualcosa di subliminale?
Vado a girellare per il forum....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh madonnina delle rose cosa mi tocca leggere di prima mattina... ancora al primo caffe'


...solo normali riti adolescenziali, tappe di passaggio


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Comincio la giornata con un "no comment"...........qualunque altra cosa potrebbe compromettermi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impegnati meglio in giardino cosi avrai la scusa giusta per defilarti.


 e noi pregheremo perchè accada. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






aspettiamo un segno.


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*??*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> impegnati meglio in giardino cosi avrai la scusa giusta per defilarti.
> 
> 
> e noi pregheremo perchè accada.
> ...


 
Un segno? Meno male che Fa è impegnato altrove, per lui i segni sono le fulminate"!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

